# New to cichlids-help identify my fish



## runninlope (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys, new to the site and first off wanted to say hellp to all. I recently bought a new tank and it came with these 5 cichlids. I am new to cichlids and know little about them other than they are a thrill to watch. I have photos of the 5 fish below and wanted to see if anyone could tell me what type they are and male of female, and also general info about them or keeping them! thanks so much in advance








This is the biggest and most colorful of them all with neat dots on his fins.








This zebra stripped one is a little timid and average size








This yellow fish has a slight line on black on its fines but is very afraid of people around








This is the smallest one at only maybe 1.5 inches and also shy








Last is this the second biggest and large


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

1) red zebra
2) female or juvenile kenyi (VERY aggressive. Take it back to the LFS)
3) acei
4) looks an OB labeotropheus

What size tank do you have?
What are the dimensions?
Did you cycle the tank?


----------



## runninlope (Dec 11, 2012)

It's 55 gallons. Idk the dimensions but its roughly 2' x 2'x 4 feet deep. I have not cycled the tank as I've only had it up and running for about 5 days now.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Do you have a test kit?
Read up on the nitrogen cycle in the library. 
If you do not have a test kit, buy a good liquid one (I like the API master test kit), and watch for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate.


----------



## runninlope (Dec 11, 2012)

What does the nitrates . And ammoniums do? But thanks for the advice. Anything else you would like to share for a beginner to these fish ?


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

The yellow fish with the black on the dorsal fin in picture three is a labidochromis caeruleus, commonly called a yellow lab. The acei is the fish in picture four. The scientific name is pseudotropheus acei. If your tank is 4 feet by 2 feet by 2 feet it is actually a 120-gallon tank. That would be a nice size tank.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh woops forgot about 3.
Read up on the nitrogen cycle in the library section, also cycling.

Basically, fish produce ammonia. If you have a cycled tank, your filters, substrate, and decor will have nitrifying bacteria on them. This bacteria will convert ammonia into nitrite which will then be converted to nitrate.


----------



## runninlope (Dec 11, 2012)

That lady I bought it from said 55 but I know it took more than 12 5gallon bucket fills of water. But thanks for the info. Great species so far and very active.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Do you know the exact dimensions?
Because it could be anything from 55 to 120.


----------



## runninlope (Dec 11, 2012)

Ya just measured it and found the volume and used volume of water per gallon and got 52.1 so somewhere between 50 and 55 gallons. Do these fish breed like crazy like I've been reading of should I expect they won't.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Well if they do breed, don't distribute the fry, a lot of people hate hybrids. It all depends on how many males and how many females you have.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Check the Lake Malawi forum here - your fish are from that area. Lots of info over there.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

If you inherited the fish with the tank, perhaps you used the same substrate. If so, and you didn't sterilize it you might be ok on cycling since your tank would already have the right bacteria.


----------



## runninlope (Dec 11, 2012)

Ya I used the same tank. It was dry for about 4 hours while I picked it up then refilled using the same decor and rocks .


----------



## runninlope (Dec 11, 2012)

I would kinda like to have to fry for some live food for some of my other fish


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I think you'll be fine with the cycle stuff, especially if you're using the same filter that was on the tank.

Those fish are better off with a mostly veggie diet, but they'll be OK eating a few fry born the tank.

Which particular one is your favorite? There are a few tricks to keeping them happy that will involve removing fish/getting new ones.


----------



## runninlope (Dec 11, 2012)

My favorite is the orange male. lots of color and very active. I think i may pawn off my zebra striped off to my friend since everyone on here says he is overly agressive and will kill other fish. But i was wanting to feed the new fry to a couple game fish i have in another tank.


----------

